# Mathews Genesis Bow



## Scojen (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, I bought my youngest son a Mathews Genesis Bow and in no time at all. I am seeing that he will outgrow this bow in 6 months time. The bow appears to be maxed out as far as raising the pull weight. I saw that within the first hour he was keeping all the arrows on the target at 20 yards, kinda proud of that, but I would like to know if there are any aftermarket items available and any modifacations that can be made so I don't have to plunk down more cash just yet for a new bow. I have a full metal working shop at my disposal so almost nothing is too far out of my reach when it comes to mods. 

Scott


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

hes not gonna out grow it as far as shooting and having fun, ive shot them many a times at events we were running out to 50yds, tough shot without any sights at all for sure but alot of fun. What were you buying this bow for him to do? just to have a bow to shoot right??? you can add a sight to it and he can most definitely keep shooting it for a long time.


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Agree totally with dwagoner. The Genesis is a great bow for new archers. Add a basic 3 pin sight, a peep sight, then replace the flipper arrow rest with prong rest such as the NAP Quicktune 800. Tie in a D-loop and get the boy a thumb trigger release aid. All these items are plentiful used in the AT classified or eBay.

Set the center shot and set the pins for 20, 30, and 40. Hand it back to him and tell him to have fun.


----------

